# In Eclipse Code dursuchen



## Schaaaf (5. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

ist es möglich in Eclipseden kompletten Programmcode nach einem bestimmten Wort zu durchsuchen? Wenn ich eine Klasse aufhabe, dann mache ich das per Strg+F, aber so müsste ich jede Klasse erst öffnen und durchsuchen. Gibt es auch eine Suche über den gesamten Code?

Vielen Dank für Hilfe.


----------



## Marcinek (5. Sep 2012)

Ja,

oben Search => File und dann bei Pattern *.java eintragen.


----------



## Schaaaf (5. Sep 2012)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Sep 2012)

Strg+H


----------

